# sauces for fish



## skatz85 (Mar 3, 2010)

i been trying to different things now that im n the line, i do dinner specials with fish and usually do a buerre blanc sauces and we use fume and vin blanc for other fish on the menu. what are some other sauce i can use to try to do something different. appreciate any advice, thanks


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Aurora, Lobster, Bonne Femme  Veloute,  Portuguese   , Caper , Dill, Champagne, Veronique Nantua  Spanish and many different types of Salsas  and there are many more.


----------



## skatz85 (Mar 3, 2010)

ooo thanks those sound good i think im about to use the aurora tonigh


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

_Les cuisses de nymphe aurore? _

BDL


----------



## leephan79 (Aug 27, 2009)

Try a nice thickend chicken stock with ginger scallion.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Actually got this from my Mom, but it's simple and appeals to most people. You'll have to scale it up, of course. But it holds well:

Orange Tomato Sauce For Fish

1/4 cup butter

1 cup chopped onion

4 large tomatoes, peeled, seeded and chopped

1 cup orange juice

2 tbls orange juice concentrate

2 tsp salt

1 tbls brown sugar

Melt butter in a medium saucepan. Add onion and saute until tender. Add tomatoes, simmer 10 minutes. Add orange juices, slat and sugar. Simmer another five minutes. Makes 3 cups.


----------



## skatz85 (Mar 3, 2010)

sounds tasty im gonna try to do it thursday when i work,thanks


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i like to pair fish with fruit... grilled salmon with mango ginger habanero glaze with a blueberry relish, or chile honey glazed grilled salmon with a ginger cilantro red onion relish, halibut with tuaca chive butter, halibut with a sweet corn and green chile sauce, mango chile sauce with a fresh peach-mint relish......watermelon-feta and basil relish...that sort of thing.....i use whatever fruit/vegetable is in season....this time of year, i would be thinking more chards or kales, roasted beets, acorn squash..what about some sort of sabayon? pumkpin maybe? miso? the other day i was hiking up a 11,000 ft mountain and stopped to take a short break, enjoy the view and have a drink..i was drinking an odwalla juice and suddenly thought, wow! ,what an interesting base to a sauce or glaze they would make.....so many varieties and interesting flavors....just a thought...bdl...i'm blushing already over the aurora nymph sauce!

joey


----------



## chefbazookas (Oct 11, 2010)

Lift with butter. Always /img/vbsmilies/smilies//wink.gif


----------



## 2buckchuck (Sep 2, 2010)

Coconut Basil Cream


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Thai garlic sauce is a great addition to most fish. I make it with 1 part rice wine vinegar to 1/2 part granulated sugar, fresh garlic, chili sauce, ****** lime, lemongrass, thai basil, and cilantro. Cook it all down till the garlic is a deep golden brown and add the herbs at the end. Love it with striped bass and halibut


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

good morning skatz,

don't know why your fish occupied my sleeping space, but i woke up thinking/visualizing a beautiful sweet piece of white fish in a bowl of brilliant saffron broth...to balance, topped with a sprinkling of either roasted chestnuts or figs or tiny diced and perfectly roasted sweet potato...crunchy and browned on the outside, but with 'something' still left in the center...to me cooking, but especially fish cookery, is all about ying and yang......my fish of choice would be sea bass, halibut, char...those melt in your mouth types...not swordfish, marlin, or any steaky fish..okay, i did my good deed for the day...and its early yet!  yipee! day all

joey


----------



## chefbazookas (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks, Joey, now I'm salivating. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif And I have four more hours before I can get my hands on anything fresh. *sigh*


----------



## chefbazookas (Oct 11, 2010)

My apologies, all.  Just started this gig and didn't realize I was posting where I shouldn't be.  Not my best introduction, but sadly not my worst.  G'day.


----------

